# Calle Sol, 42, 4A (dirección /adresse)



## MissEliott

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de traduire une offre de contrat de travail et je ne sais pas bien s'il faut traduire ou pas "calle".

Voici la version originale:

"--- desea ofertar a la candidata XXXX, de nacionalidad francesa con DNI número XXXXX y *domicilio en la calle Sol, 42 4A* un contrato con las siguientes condiciones *por aceptación por escrito*."

"--- souhaite offrir à la candidate Mme XXXXXXX, de nactionalité française ayany comme numéro de carte d'identité le XXXXX et résidant à Calle Sol, 42, 4A, un contrat avace les conditions suivantes en vue d'être accepté par écrit".

Merci d'avance,

Bonne journée!!!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour MissEliott:

Tous les documents qui me sont fournis par le consulat de Madrid signalent:

adresse: Calle XXX... à Madrid ou même seulement C/XXX.

Pas de traduction donc, laisse le mot "calle" en espagnol.

On dirait plutôt "demeurant Calle Sol..."

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MissEliott

merci Gévy!


----------



## cualquiera

¿Por qué no habrías de traducir "calle"? De la misma manera que, por ejemplo, traduces DNI por _carte d'identité_, también tienes que traducir calle (o así lo entiendo yo). Otra cosa distinta es el nombre mismo de la calle: en este caso, tratándose de un nombre propio, se originaría una confusión si se tradujera. Pero no veo por qué no habrías de traducir la palabra "calle". Por otro lado, creo que no es _résidant à_, sino solamente _résidant_:

_... et résidante_ [il s'agit d'une femme]_ rue Sol, 42, 4A..._

Me parece que _résidant/e à_ sólo se emplea cuando el lugar de residencia es una ciudad: _résidant/e à Madrid, résidant/e à Paris..._

También se emplea _résident/e de la rue..._, así como _résident/e du quartier..._, pero esto a un francés le suena a algo así como "vecino de la calle...", "vecino del barrio de...".


----------



## cualquiera

Tras consultar el mensaje de Gévy, rectifico:

1) A efectos prácticos, será útil no traducir "calle", puesto que una persona acreditada nos ha hecho saber que, de hecho, ningún documento de los que él/ella ha afrontado traduce al francés "calle" por "_rue"_.

2) Ahora bien, si esto así de hecho, la pregunta entonces es si también es así de derecho, es decir: ¿esto está reglado de alguna manera? Y si lo está, ¿qué consideración de orden léxico, sintáctico... hace preferible no traducir "calle" por "_rue_", "_street_", etc. (y al revés)?


----------



## VRF

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola chic@s:

me gustaría tener vuestra opinión sobre el siguiente tema: ¿créeis que hay que traducir el nombre de las calles?

En principio, yo entiendo que no, pero a veces me entran dudas o tentaciones...  jeje

Imaginaros que estáis traduciendo un texto en español (o en francés) al francés (o al español) y os aparece, por ejemplo, "Avenida de la Marina", ¿no me digas que no estáis tentados de traducir "Avenue de la Marine"?

¿Qué me decis?


----------



## chlapec

En la mayor parte de los casos no lo traduciría. El hecho de dejar los nombres de las calles sin traducir constituye un elemento de identidad de la propia ciudad, provoca en el lector el efecto necesario de extrañeza, de exotismo, y lo ubica en la ciudad y en su contexto con una perspectiva más apropiada. Si cruzo el Pont Neuf estoy en Paris, pero si atravieso el Puente Nuevo estoy en cualquier sitio...


----------



## VRF

Cierto, es un argumento, y, en principio, comparto esa idea, pero, por lo contrario, cuando se traducen, el lector consigue "situarse" mejor y "entender" el porque del nombre de las calles, "adentrándose" en la historia.

En tu ejemplo, el lector sabría que se trata de un puente "nuevo", y buscaría a saber por que motivos se le ha calificado así, y sabría que ha sido el primer puente que se construyó en piedra, el primer puente que no estaba cubierto, etc....

También resulta más fácil acordarse de los nombres cuando éstos está en el idioma del lector, ya que en la mayoría de las veces no entienden la lengua de origen.

Si, por un momento, me imagino que estoy en China y que estoy cruzando un puente/calle/etc... "importante" y me dicen que se llama "@xz%" (no sé chino  ), simplement trataré de recordar ese nombre (pronunciándolo a mi manera  ), pero no sabré lo que en realidad significa.

Por ejemplo, me consta que "il ponte dei sospiri" de Venecia debió ser traducido sino a todos, casi a todos los idiomas...


----------



## chlapec

Por eso dije: en la mayor parte de los casos. Si el nombre de la calle, el puente, etc, se convierte en un elemento central de la trama, si para el lector es importante conocer el significado exacto del nombre, entonces ya es otra cosa. Con respecto a tu ejemplo de China, yo creo que ese puente importante se dirá casi siempre en chino (con grafía latina), y sólo se traducirá si lo importante es lo que significa el nombre, y no el puente en sí, como ya he dicho antes.


----------



## VRF

Gracias Chlapec por haber compartido tu opinión conmigo y con los demás forist@s


----------



## chlapec

Sí, la verdad es que la gente estaba ávida por dar su opinión, eh??


----------



## Libellule a BA

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Je traduis un formulaire de constitution de société canadien du français à l´espagnol.

Dois-je traduire l´adresse de l´entrerpise qui apparait dans celui-ci?

Je trouve ça plus logique de la laisser en français ; 2e étage et no pas 2do piso etc.

Y-a-t-il une règle?

Merci!


----------



## gonzalox237

On ecrit l'adresse original. Dans ce cas en francais.


----------



## Dentellière

Libellule a BA said:


> Je traduis un formulaire de constitution de société canadien du français à l´espagnol.
> 
> Dois-je traduire l´adresse de l´entrerpise qui apparait dans celui-ci?
> 
> Je trouve ça plus logique de la laisser en français ; 2e étage et no pas 2do piso etc.
> 
> Y-a-t-il une règle?
> 
> Merci!


 

D´accord.

C´est l´adresse légale.

L'*adresse légale* est l'indication précise du domicile d'une personne physique ou morale (La Poste)


----------



## gatllunatic

*Nueva pregunta*​
Si deseo traducir al francés una dirección fictícia en un formulario ¿cómo lo hago para abreviar el número del piso y de la puerta? 
Adresse: 4, 2e 2, rue Clémenceau
Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

gatllunatic said:


> Adresse: 4, 2e 2, rue Clémenceau



¿Cuál es la dirección original? En francés, así no se entiende.
Debes poner el número, la calle, y las demás indicaciones después (bâtiment A / porte 2) En principio no se indica el piso ni el número de la puerta del apartamento, sólo de la del inmueble en caso de un conjunto de viviendas.


----------



## gatllunatic

La dirección original es C/Major, 35, 2º 2ª. 2º referido al piso (étage) y 2ª para la puerta. Me gustaría saber como abreviarlo, si se puede. 
Gracias!


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola gatllunatic,

Diríamos 35 calle Major, 2nd étage, porte 2. 
Lo que pasa es que en Francia, como te lo dice Paquita, no se suele poner el número del piso ni el de la puerta porque ponemos nuestros nombres y apellidos en los buzones, lo que no siempre ocurre en España (por lo menos no en todos los edificios en los que viví ). Así que basta con poner el nombre de la persona a la que mandas el correo, el número y el nombre de la calle.


----------



## gatllunatic

Muchas gracias!

Ahora lo entiendo todo .


----------



## adient

**NUEVA PREGUNTA*
________________*

Hola a tod@s,
¿Cómo se dice en francés una dirección?
Por ejemplo:"Yo vivo en la Calle Mayor número 8"
Yo diría: "J'habite à la Grand Rue numero 8."
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Adient:

Como ves, ya existía un hilo sobre este tema. Por favor, léelo desde el principio. 

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## andefj

**NUEVA PREGUNTA*
_________________*

Bonjour, je veux savoir comme est que on écrit cet dans français: Avenida Bolívar No. 1-55 . Cette une direction (sens) dan une ville:Avenue Bolívar nº 1-55 ??? 

Merci


----------



## Mayoucha

Hola,
  sí, muy bien. 
"Avenue Bolivar nº 1-55"


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Je dirais déjà que si un Français écrit à cette adresse pour écrire en Colombie, il ne faut pas qu'il la traduise !
Par contre, si vous voulez avoir une idée du format des adresses en France, vous pouvez consulter ce lien par exemple :
http://www.amabis.com/rediger-saisir-adresse-postale/

Le numéro de rue/avenue/boulevard/... vient avant la rue

Donc, je dirais plutôt que s'il fallait écrire cette adresse "à la française", on aurait plutôt quelque chose de la forme :
1 Avenue Bolivar
(désolée, je ne vois pas à quoi "55" fait référence)


----------

